# Arnica During Pregnancy?



## roslyn (Aug 23, 2006)

I've done a search but haven't really found anything. I had a scheduled c/s with my last baby due to having had extensive uterine surgery for fibroids. With that surgery I lost two liters of blood. (Fibroids form their own blood supply so my uterus was more vascular than a normal pregnant uterus). Obviously this is something I'd like to avoid with this c/s, especially as the anemia had such an impact on my milk coming in. Would taking arnica prior to the c/s help? Is it okay to take arnica during a pregnancy? Does anyone have any info about this? And if its okay, when should I start and what would the dosage be? Thanks.


----------



## ferra (Mar 2, 2006)

Homeopathic arnica is ok (usu. little white pellets). I wouldn't take actual herb/plant arnica in pregnancy though. It is actually toxic.


----------



## velveeta (May 30, 2002)

I agree that homeopathic arnica is perfectly safe during pregnancy. But, I would actually take homeopathic staphysagria if I were you. It is perfect for c-section. It is used to heal cut wounds, and especially reproductive trauma. I would take it *after* your surgery, not before.

Arnica is really more for a bruised feeling, although it is a polycrest remedy ( one the most used) precisely because it is an overall great tonic, so it is likely that it would help you in the instance that you describe. Just not as perfectly as staphysagria would (in my opinion).

Since I see from your signature that you are due in April, do yourself and your baby a big favor and consult a professional homeopath. You will really get yourself ready for birth in a great way.

I also want to add that all homeopathic remedies are based on the principle that they become more potent as they are successed (shaken) and diluted, yes DILUTED. So, any potency that you may choose that is 30C and over, will have no molecules of the original substance used to create it remaining. The little sugar pellets (lactose, generally) are just a delivery device for the energy that remains in the water after the remedy has been diluted and successed. (think Avogadro's number from HS chemistry).

Anyhow, my point is that the energy is what treats you. If you do not resonate with the frequency of the vibration of a particular remedy, that remedy will not have any effect at all (this is what makes h-pathy so safe).

I really recommend a book called _Practical Homeopathy_ by Vinton McCabe. It gives some good background, and it also offers some nice descriptions of major remedies.


----------



## roslyn (Aug 23, 2006)

I was thinking about seeing a homeopath. I've unfortunately had a lot of surgeries, and I've taken arnica before, but wasn't sure about taking it while pregnant. It was actually recommended to me by the surgeon who did my breast reduction many years ago and it was brilliant. I'll talk to the lady at my health food store. She knows all the good 'alternative' practitioners around here. Thanks a bunch!

I've not heard of staphysagria, but I'll look into it and check out the book you recommended.


----------

